

Free class at Codelesson: Introduction to Etsy API - thesethings
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/a-gentle-introduction-to-the-etsy-api

======
thesethings
(No affiliation with the class.)

Man, this is a cool precedent. Notice to peeps w/an API: a free class on how
to use it would be so cool + appreciated.

